# لمن اراااد المكسب السريع مع العندم لن تندم



## ابونواف نت (25 يوليو 2011)

عشر كراتين من مخلط من دهن العود الملكى بسعر (1200) ريال
الكرتون بداخلة 24عبوة نصف تولة من مخلط دهن العود الملكى الفاخر
سعر الكرتون سابقا 550ريال وسعر العبوة النص تولة فى السوق لايقل عن 100ريال
رائحة فواحة وجذابة وتدوم طويلا
فرصة لمن يريد التجارة او الاقتناء او الاهداء الان عرض مغرى جدا عشرة كراتين بسعر 1200 ريال فقط .
:sm3:0555482300 0568341601


----------



## tjarksa (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: لمن اراااد المكسب السريع مع العندم لن تندم*

الله يوفقك يابو نواف من واسع فضله .


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: لمن اراااد المكسب السريع مع العندم لن تندم*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...​


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: لمن اراااد المكسب السريع مع العندم لن تندم*

مووفق ان شااء الله ابوو نوواف


----------

